# Kre-EVOLUTION offer for UK-Muscle members only! ** OFFER EXTENDED **



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Guys we've just introduced Kr-EVOLUTION which is Kre-Alkalyn bufferred creatine which doesn't convert to creatinine in the gut so all the creatine actually gets to your bloodstream as creatine with no water retention/bloating or stomach upset some people experience with monohydrate.

Untill the end of April we would like to offer it to UKM members for £20 instead of £29.95 (use code UKMK1 as the discount code) OR 3 for £50 (use code UKMK3 as the discount code).

We've been testing this for 18 months on our own athletes with impressive results so we are very confident this is the best creatine product on the market at this time.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have been using this since i started my prep it has been very good at keeping me full my strength has not dipped as it normally does either....


----------



## dorson99 (Mar 28, 2007)

I was thinking about using this stuff just needed to know more about it from people that has used it.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I started on this Yesterday.

I`ll let you know how I get on - Funky purple pills too  and at £20 a pot to UK-Muscle members tis a bargin!

Im taking 3 capsules, twice a day.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Do these purple caps say 'patent' on them coz i got a tub of these off ebay under the name physique nutrition or something and the caps look the same. Cost me £8.99!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Bump


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Jimmy, have you tried to find Physique Nutrition at all? They have no website and don't seem to produce any other products if bodybuilding.com are anything to go by.

I have our Kr-EVOLUTION made by the patent holders who have never heard of Physique Nutrition SO it looks like you have bought a fake. Nobody can manufacture this stuff unless they are an approved manufacturer and Physique nutrition aren't.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Looks like quality stuff Jimmy.....










 

£8.99 + P&P for caps full of sugar 'n salt.

Sweet  (and salty)


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Thats the ones yeah lol!!

You gotta be joking me!???? ach well u get what you pay for eh pmsl!!!!


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

they say 'patent 6,399,661 kre-alkalyn'


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

why wud bodybuilding.com have it if it were fake?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't know, ask them!

If the patent holders don't know of them they ain't real, end of.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Maybe the company didnt buy them directly from the patent holders?

Sorry, i just find it hard to believe why someone would want to fake creatine caps! Its like walking into tescos and buy fake teabags!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

making money might be a reason....you use yours and we can compare results...


----------



## stocky24 (Mar 8, 2007)

hi just wondering what to look for in creatine coz there is obviuosly good and bad what should we look out for thats bad or what do the good ones contain (ther than creatine) coz i`d rather not take ones that contain stuff that ain`t goo for ya. also some dude at rugby club told me it puts water on the spine never herad of this, is it him just being a now it all putting suplements down he never used or is there any truth in it. cheers all


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

dont think it would be possible to compare the results accurately due to the fact that everybody's bodies react differently to different substances.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

OK first of all, there were fake kre-alkalyn caps coming from eastern europe containing creatine monohydrate, this was making the fakers stacks of cash because all they were selling was the cheap chinese stuff.

Secondly there has been fake Met-Rx and fake BSN products doing the rounds in the UK over the last couple of years.

Thirdly, you cannot sell kre-alkalyn without doing a deal with the patent holders so its impossible for them not to know about a legitimate agent.

With regards to the guy in the rugby club, why would you listen to him in the first place? Is he known as having good knowledge on nutrition and supplementation? If he is or not you should ask him to explain why creatine puts water on the spine, if he can explain it properly come back here with his explanation, if he can't you know he's full of sh1t.

For your own reference, creatine causes additional water to be held in the muscle cells and is used as an energy source for muscular contractions and it is the last line of defence prior to going catabolic. Creatine can cause water retention and cramps in some people but it would be subcutaneous fluid not restricted to the spinal column.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

The spinal fluid (CNF) is the same fluid that surrounds the brain. An increase in this fluid is called Hydrocephalis. I have never heard of creatine causing that, and as creatine is the focus of thousands of ethical studies, I cannot see that side effect slipping past the ethics commitees that allowed these studies.

SD


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

"Clinical research has proven that Kre-Alkalyn increases your ability to restore your muscles with all the nutrients needed for maximum growth"

This is a quote from your site.

Is there any research that shows Kre-Alkalyn to be any more effective than regular Monohydrate, or generic CEE?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Nytol, I will come back to you on this as I'm trying to find the literature to support this.

We do not manufacture these ourselves but outsource to the patent holder as they were the only ones to manufacture them who use a machine that does nothing else other than kre-alkalyn. Every other company selling them cannot put the 100% drug free guarantee on them (it doesn't mean much to bodybuilders but it means a lot to athletes who may be effected by cross contamination).

The statement you questioned me on Nytol was part of the literature supplied by the patent holder which I have now asked for evidence to support.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, I look forward to your findings.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Personally, at the end of the day, I trust Doug, i trust Extreme Nutrition, i trust all the research that is put into Extreme Nutrition supplements.

I also know several of there sponsored athletes that feel the same.

If Doug and his gang tell me that Kre-EVOLUTION does what it says on the tin, then im willing to spend £20 to try out a tub, hell, even £40 to get a good 2 months worth in.

Doug is a good friend of mine and I know that he is not going to try and sell me [email protected] and certianly not sell ANYONE crap.

And before any of you say "Oh, extreme sponsor uk-muscle" or "oh, are you sponsored by extreme" then this has nothing to do with my words on dougs supplements.

I have been using them for years. Ive tried other stuff, but have always gone back to extreme.

This is not a rant, im not having a go at anyone, im just saying that personally I trust extreme and there products.

Just take a look at Paul Scarb and Chris Jenkins....... need I say more?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I am not distrusting anyone, just asking if it is proven to be more effective than regular CEE or monohydrate???


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Nytol said:


> I am not distrusting anyone, just asking if it is proven to be more effective than regular CEE or monohydrate???


No, i know mate.

Like i said, my post wasnt aimed at anyone, it was simply my oppinion in that I personally trust doug and extreme nutrition to provide me with great supplements.

And if Extreme tell me that Kre-EVOLUTION is better than Mono, then im gonna belive them.

I aint got the time to research into how all products work, which is better, why x is better then y, etc, etc.

I trust the supplement companies (Extreeme, BSN, Muscletech, etc) to do this for me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nytol i understand why you ask the question i would probably do the same but i have used every creatine out there and the Mono made me hold water and gave me stomach cramps i have been using this creatine since i started the diet i am not holding water from the creatine my strength is still good and i am full even on low carb days, £20 is nothing nowadays when it comes to supplements why not try it and compare to your experiances with Mono


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> £20 is nothing nowadays when it comes to supplements why not try it and compare to your experiances with Mono


PS, I totally agree mate, and may well try it, thanks for your reply.

Aftershock recently posted some studies showing no difference between CEE and Mono, but I got zero from mono, but felt something from CEE, so I agree that the pure science does not always hold the answers, but I find it is a good place to start, 

Paul G, sorry but I would never trust anyone's word who was trying to sell me something, without some proof to back it up.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Nytol, I wrote that based on the trials the patent holder had done in the USA not on a study we did ourselves.

I've been in touch with them regarding this matter and am a bit ****ed off bcos the statement should have been, "Clinical research has proven that creatine increases your ability to restore your muscles with all the nutrients needed for maximum growth", they amended it bcos as they say they are still correct bcos anything creatine does kre-alkalyn does it better.

I too am sceptical about anything anyone tells me in this game, look at all the marketing bullsh1t that's out there but in our defence we have had kre-alkalyn products for 18 months before releasing them. We wanted to have people use them pre contest, we wanted women to use them, strongmen and powerlifters, swimmers and recreational weight trainers to see if the results were anything like the hype. After all there a load of new creatine variants around now so we did the same with other creatine variants and found kre-alkalyn to be the best of them all.

We've had various people use them prior to bodybuilding contests and they all looked fuller with no detriment to condition, our strongmen and powerlifters are all breaking records and pulling more than ever while using kre-alkalyn and finding a dip in strength/recovery without it and our endurance athletes are finding they have more energy with it than without it, so we decided to release it and wholeheartedly say we believe in this product rather than follow the pack and jump at a CEE formula like most have (probably bcos its cheaper).

I'm sorry if the statement was misleading, I should have checked it more thoughroghly but I had no reason to disbelieve it after our own test period.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

*This *is the sort of honesty that makes me respect and trust Extreme nutrition.

How many other companies out there would either not reply with the tuth or drop the matter?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

After such an honest and down to earth answer, I will give it a try, I will also give you honest feedback on how I feel it works for me.

As I said, Mono did nothing, (but I took 5g per day anyway, for possible health benefits, CEE did do something, but recently, has been giving me gas???)

So I shall give your an honest try with an open mind, :thumb:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

So if I were to buy 3 tubs, and take 4 caps per day, (3g) at 750mg per cap, would the three tubs be enough to give me an informed opinion?

Also what size are the caps, are they 000 or something, as I hate big caps, I can swallow 20 size 0 at a time, no problem, but have trouble, with 00+.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I know they aren't 000's, they are just regular sized but can't remember the actual size classification (all the technical stuff is stored on a pc in work, I seldom get time to get onto the forums during the day and so do this from home at weekends or evenings, hence why I sometimes need a day or 2 to check my facts).

Jo (my other half) is crap at taking caps or tabs and she's fine with these, she chokes if anything too big goes in her mouth - I'm aware I've fed you all a line here guys!

I think taking 4 a day for 3 months will be ample time to make a well informed decision on these. We supply a local college who sell to their students, the gym manager from there has been taking them for 2 weeks and reports a big difference to his running (he's not a bodybuilder but more a general fitness enthusiast), he has more energy and better recovery.

I know individual testaments don't mean much, especially from people we sponsor or are in our athlete support programme but the feedback now we've put them on general sale has been overwhelming. The only other product we've had such a big feedback on in such a short time has been Build & Recover, we will have the University study written up at the end of the month and will be publishing the figures in the next couple of months.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

They are Size 00

Ive been taking 3 in the morning @ 6.30am before Cardio, 3 before training @ 5.30pm and another 3 post training @ 7.00pm.

Starting to notice benefits, will be able to give you a better review next week as that would have been just over a week on them.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

EXTREME said:


> Jo (my other half) is crap at taking caps or tabs and she's fine with these, she chokes if anything too big goes in her mouth - I'm aware I've fed you all a line here guys!


PMSL! :lol:

Thanks again for your reply, your honesty and no BS has gotten you a sale, and if I like it, repeat business, certainly on that product, :thumb:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi guys,does anyone have an update on the effects of this product? thanks.Para.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Started mine today, if it gives me the $hits, as regular mono, and CEE have been lately, (no idea why), I shall be sure to let you know, 

As the bottle does state, 'No stomach discomfort'.

Easy to swallow though, and a funky purple colour too,


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

I've had tremendous wind since starting these. No discomfort (for me anyway), but I fcukin' stink.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I must say I have had wind too, lol.

Which makes them no better than regular CEE tollerence wise for me, although it does seem to have calmed down over the last day or so.

The gains will decide if I buy anymore.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Nytol said:


> I must say I have had wind too, lol.
> 
> Which makes them no better than regular CEE tollerence wise for me, although it does seem to have calmed down over the last day or so.
> 
> The gains will decide if I buy anymore.


Have you made any progress Nytol mate? Im finding they are making a difference to my training. I hit 200kg off one block wed's on the bench. I was nowhere near that this far out on my last training cycle. Im going to drop back a little next week and just concentrate on my squat. I got some Metal wraps (the triple line white ones) sent from Elite FTS and used them last week on the squat, dont really know what to think of them. I used them for my lighter set's and they felt good, still didnt feel confident in them to use them on my heavyer set's so I went back to my Inzer's.

Does anybody use the capsules on off training days????


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Take 2 caps a day on non training days.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Kr evolution is good for strength, I know a lot of people have been reporting lots of good pumps. Ive noticed an increase in energy and my strength has gone up a peg or two. I feel more vascular and finish my lifts easyer at the top end.

I pulled 310kg yesterday in training and felt good for more, Im ten weeks out from next comp so I have to hold back. Im currently taking two caps, going to go up to three capsules next week for my deadlift session, let you know how it goes.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I am hearing nothing but positive comments about this product both online and in the gym so im gonna have to give it a go.Im wondering if the wonderful people at Extreme  would be prepared to extend the discounted prices at the start of this thread as it would be a great help and most appreciated.Cheers.Para.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

so how does this stuff differ from mono and CEE? and...how much are you selling it for right now?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The difference from monohydrate is that the creatine is treated with alkali, as it passes through the gut the alkali is neutralised by your stomach acids so the creatine makes it through to your blood as creatine without any conversion to creatinine (creatines evil twin which is created when creatine is mixed in water or as it reacts with your stomach acid).

Again with CEE you have creatine attached to an ethanol molecule which is effectively an alcohol which the body has to deal with and so theoretically means the creatine makes it to the bloodstream. I say theoretically because I've seen the theory but not any clinical trials for this product so I'm not so sure on this as I am on kr-evolution with all its supporting evidence.

I also know many people who's religion doesn't permit alcohol are unable to use CEE because of the ethanol but Kr-Evolution doesn't have this problem.

We trialled it over 18 months and had several people use it pre comp and right up to their contests with no water retention, we had naturals and anaboilc users use Kr-Evolution with great results and no ill effects.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

sounds great, thanks for the info. I might try sme when i get back off my hols. :beer1:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've been getting a lot of mail asking about Kr-Evolution in comparison to other creatine variants and there is a lot of boasts and claims by companies who don't seem to go into detail why there version is best/purest/most effective so after answering questions on www.musclechat.co.uk I thought I would add this post here too as it may help give more people a better understanding of all these new wonder creatines.

"Some people are fine with creatine monohydrate which is the cheapest version, if buying monohydrate all I'll say is go for a reputable company.

As a supplement company owner I can tell you we are able to buy different grades of purity, ours is 99.85% pure by HPLC testing, some companies claim over 100% purity which is just bullsh1t. How can anything be more than 100% pure? Its another scam used by some companies to trick the end buyer. I don't think its possible to get 100% purity because we have tried different manufacturers and have never found any at 100%.

Why is the purity level so important? The less pure varients still have a lot of heavy minerals attached and are the worst causes bad water retention, cramps and stomach upset. There are many people who cannot use any form of creatine monohydrate bcos they get the bloating, water retention, cramps and the sh1ts due to them having sensitive stomachs, woman more so than men.

Now moving to the "new" forms of creatine, first we'll look at creatine ethyl ester, this is creatine monohydrate reacted with a strong acid and an alcohol - ethanol. This is where the problem with CEE, CE2, CRE or any other form of creatine ethyl ester arises, when you react creatine with ANY form of acid the conversion into creatinine begins.

Esterification is used in the medical world to ensure certain medicines make it thru the gut to the bloodstream so it is a bona fide procedure but when using it on creatine you are corrupting a large proportion of the creatine monohydrate undergoing esterification allowing it to become creatinine.

I think a large proportion of the esterified creatine makes it thru to the bloodstream still as "real" creatine BUT there is the part that has become creatinine during the esterification process, which to me means CEE is not a viable option.

IMPORTANT - IF YOU FOLLOW A RELIGION WHICH DOES NOT ALLOW ALCOHOL YOU ARE EFFECTIVELY SINNING BY USING CREATINE ETHYL ESTER!

Extreme Nutrition recently released Kr-Evolution which is creatine monohydrate buffered with alkali which will be cancelled out by the stomach acids as it travels through the gut, still making it through to your bloodstream intact as creatine.

We tested this product over 18 months on natural bodybuilders, MMA world champs, an IFBB Pro, top level amateur bodybuilders, recreational runners and regular guys who attend the gym and we had blistering results. NOBODY had water retention, nobody had cramps or bloating, Miss Universe Malika Zitouni, Miss N. Ireland Andi Black, Miss BNBF Figure Jo Fairbairn, NABBA/BNBF/UKBFF Jnr Mr. Scotland Andy Chappell and ex IFBB Pro Paul George all used Kr-Evolution right up to and on the day of their contests and all won in ripped to bits conditions.

I have studied the science on creatines in depth, I can supply much lower grade cheap creatine monohydrate than I do and I could also have brought CEE to the table for MUCH less money than it cost us to produce Kr-Evolution but I think the science in ethyl ester, creatine malate, creatine AKG is fundamentally flawed no matter what MTech, BSN, etc have to say.

Have a look at this link and see what you all think yourselves, http://aaefx.com/downloads/CreatineFacts.pdf."

Also from 18/06/07 until 31/08/07 we'd like to re-open the offer on Kr-Evolution for UK-Muscle members but this time we would like to offer 3 pots for the price of 2 (£59.90). You WILL NEED to use *UKM342* as a discount code so our new software applies your discount.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i used this product all the way through my qualifier and British Finals this year without effecting my condition negatively at all...


----------



## jonboy (Jul 6, 2007)

crack the cap open and see if its tastes like creatine.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so what does creatine taste like Jonboy??


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Probably like penis enlargment pills he takes loads of them

(to get this joke simply click on 'more posts by Jonboy')


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

well i am some times a sucker for supps, i also like to try things for myself, no harm in it,  im sold and will be purchasing some with this new offer :bounce: :bounce:

I found CEE by SNS a good, cheap creatine that worked realy well!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'll give these a go once my current creatine runs out...


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

robsta9 said:


> I'll give these a go once my current creatine runs out...


I was not at all impressed TBH mate, no better than normal CEE, but a lot more expensive.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

oh well, I'll still maybe try them, it'll be nice to not taste it for once...lol


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

robsta9 said:


> oh well, I'll still maybe try them, it'll be nice to not taste it for once...lol


I agree, nasty $hit, 

But normal generic CEE caps gave me the same results, (and wind  )

The only difference I found was in the price.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

is it still £50 for 3 tubs?


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Started taking kre-evolution last month and got to say this is the best creatine product i have used will be buying some more.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

where did you buy from? how much?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Gave me the $hits, badly, worse than any other creatine I have used, so don't be too sucked in by the no side effects on the label.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Nytol said:


> Gave me the $hits, badly, worse than any other creatine I have used, so don't be too sucked in by the no side effects on the label.


 yeah I rwad that before. I got myself some CEE before, only a cheap brand and it worked well for me. Thought I'd give this a go if its a good price but if its expensive ill stick to CEE


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I got some CEE tabs from Bulk Powder as I was fed up with drinking the rank stuff, no stomach discomfort at all.

I actually threw away the rest of the above product, as it was impossible to use for me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i used it the whole way through my comp prep last year certainly kept me stronger and fuller than normal..


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

been thinking about getting my next order from bulk or MP as it goes. Just found some one on ebay that loks fairly cheap though for branded supps


----------

